# Litter



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I am going to use my new loft soon and I need to decide what I am going to use on the floor to dry the droppings. I have expanded metal floors 3 1/2 " above the wood floor. What ever I use will not get walked on. I want to just lift the floors and sift the droppings off. Need to know what will dry the droppings the best and what every one uses, cat litter, shavings, wood pellets, sand. ect. Thanks


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

Gary, I recently started using oil dry that I got from the auto parts store. The bag says all natural mineral clay so I don't think it will cause anything bad as far as I can tell. I made a little type of sifter too and I really like this type of floor covering. I paid 8.50$ a bag and I think it will last for a while. That's even cheaper than kitty litter.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

heeler said:


> Gary, I recently started using oil dry that I got from the auto parts store. The bag says all natural mineral clay so I don't think it will cause anything bad as far as I can tell. I made a little type of sifter too and I really like this type of floor covering. I paid 8.50$ a bag and I think it will last for a while. That's even cheaper than kitty litter.


I have some of that here at work, down in another building. I will look at it when I go down there later. I like the price. 

How many inches should i put down?
Do you think one bag will cover a 4' x 8' floor?
Thanks heeler


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

U dont need anything, if u have proper ventilation droppings dry quick like 123


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

ceee0237 said:


> U dont need anything, if u have proper ventilation droppings dry quick like 123


I know but I would rather sift than scrape.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

I have something called stall dry for horses it is a lighter weight looking sand type also non toxic and noted how nice an dry and clean the floor is. I have a mini rake to rake up any dry poop, so far so good.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

CBL said:


> I have something called stall dry for horses it is a lighter weight looking sand type also non toxic and noted how nice an dry and clean the floor is. I have a mini rake to rake up any dry poop, so far so good.


That sounds good. Whats the price?


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

I have been in lofts that use crush corn cob. Keep in mind, anything you use is going to get airborne when the birds flap their wings. In my opinion bare wood floors is the best.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Iv'e seen crushed cobs and litter both. It hides the poo longer b4 it needs cleaned, but it don't make the birds poo any less! lol I scrape a bare floor....


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> That sounds good. Whats the price?


I tried this stuff and had to throw it away after 10 days. It aggravated MY noise so much it felt like it was ready to bleed. 

I have to recommend staying away from this. It is meant for animals that drop a lot of urine at once.

Old school is still best. Sand.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Corn Cobb can get moldy and cause problems with mold. IMO, there is no perfect litter, I have bare wood as well,scraping takes less time than sifting and then having to replenish it is a pain. If forgo the litter ESP because of dust issues, just use a drying agent like sweet PDZ for horse stalls or Belgian white as thin top dress after scraping, it keeps things dryer and easer to scrape, as dryer droppings don't smear.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I think I am going to use a thin layer of sand, maybe 1/2", just enough to keep the poop from sticking to the floor. That way when I go to scrape I can run the scraper through the sand and remove the droppings. Does that sound like a plan?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I think I am going to use a thin layer of sand, maybe 1/2", just enough to keep the poop from sticking to the floor. That way when I go to scrape I can run the scraper through the sand and remove the droppings. Does that sound like a plan?


Sounds good to me!


----------



## flight (Dec 29, 2011)

I used sand for about 2 yrs and it worked great even made a sifter that looks almost like a Bingo ball turner. Started a few months ago just scraping the floor and it is much quicker than having to sift each week. The floor does look great when the sand is all clean but much more time consuming.


----------



## Feather foot (Feb 19, 2014)

Natural Floor Dressing – Granulated is the best that I have used


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I have a expanded metal floor 4 inches above the floor so I won't be walking on whatever I use.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I started using shavings in my nest boxes just to try it and the birds kicked some out onto the slat floors and it ended up on the boards under it. I havent cleaned all winter. I went to clean the boards the other day and the poop just fell off of them no scraping, that never happened on plain boards, something to think about.


----------



## wyllm (Nov 24, 2012)

I thought I was smart when I chose a gravel floor. Oh yeah, I thought, just turn it with a rake every so often. Problem is that it's more work than I thought.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Scraping is much easier if you just spread some Belgian white and brush it in. A little goes a long way. As sw suggested, it helps dry everything and comes up easily, and smells nice and fresh..


----------

